# Fly reel combo for trade



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Temple Fork Outfitters Professional Series rod with a White River Conservation reel. Rod is an 8wt 9' 0" 4pc. Rod is in perfect condition while the reel has minimal scuffing. Set up is perfect for trout and redfish and comes with flys n box shown. Rod is super sensitive and feels like perfection in your hands. Looking to see if anyone wants to trade a offshore reel for it. I can throw n cash if the deal warrents it. Would consider a nice bay reel too. Call or text me @ 281-875-5745


----------



## texasonthefly (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice setup, what would you take for it in cash?


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sold, thanks 2 cool.


----------

